# Smoked cheese



## semperfi0811 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm thinking of smoking some cheese just curious as to how long to smoke a block of chedder and what kind of wood provides the best falvor


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 8, 2015)

Time depends on now much smoke you want on it.  I go anywhere from 3-6 hours, depending on who I'm making it for.  

For hard cheeses, I like apple smoke, but hickory has been friendly as well.  

Keep in mind, when the cheese first comes off the smoker, it's not going to taste real good.  Vac pack it, or wrap it really well, and let it sit as longas you can stand it.  I'd go a minimum of a week, but longer is better.  

I'm eating some of last years batch that I vac packed and put in the drawer in the frig.


----------



## semperfi0811 (Dec 8, 2015)

Outstanding info thanks man any particular kind of cheese that smokes best chedder swiss or what


----------



## vwaldoguy (Dec 8, 2015)

I've found that I prefer Monterey Jack, Pepper Jack, and Gouda for smoked cheeses. I smoke mine for 2 to 3 hours, in butter-stick size hunks.  As in, I get a big hunk of cheese, but then trim it down to the size of a butter stick, only because I like that size for slices for crackers.  I use an AMNPS with the Pittmaster pellets for my smokes.  I need to do a cold smoke mailbox mod for my MES30, as I find the cheese tastes like creosote as soon as it is finished, but vacccum sealing and letting it rest for a few weeks makes that go away.  A mailbox mod should help with that.  Mr. T seems to be the authority on smoked cheese around here.  Have a view at this thread for a ton of great info.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 8, 2015)

vwaldoguy said:


> I've found that I prefer Monterey Jack, Pepper Jack, and Gouda for smoked cheeses. I smoke mine for 2 to 3 hours, in butter-stick size hunks.  As in, I get a big hunk of cheese, but then trim it down to the size of a butter stick, only because I like that size for slices for crackers.  I use an AMNPS with the Pittmaster pellets for my smokes.  I need to do a cold smoke mailbox mod for my MES30, as I find the cheese tastes like creosote as soon as it is finished, but vacccum sealing and letting it rests for a few weeks makes that go away.  A mailbox mod should help with that.  Mr. T seems to be the authority on smoked cheese around here.  Have a view at this thread for a ton of great info.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view



I agree with all of that.  I don't use a MES, but a close friend does, and he kicks out some killer cheese.  

I'd also add Swiss and cheddar to the list.


----------



## wade (Dec 9, 2015)

Out of all the cheeses I smoke I find that the most popular is the good old cheddar. As has been said above it is best to cut it into smaller blocks for smoking - 250 g (8 oz) works well for me but you can go a bit bigger or smaller without a problem - as what you are trying to get is a good surface area for the smoke to penetrate.

I smoke for 2-3 hours in a light hickory smoke as I like the "sweetness" of the hickory. Do not worry if the cheese has not developed any colour on the outside as this is not required for the flavour. In fact too much colour can indicate that you have over smoked.

Once it has come out of the smoker it is important to let it rest uncovered in the fridge for several hours (or overnight) to allow any surface moisture to dry. This will help the cheese store longer.

Do not be tempted to try the cheese until it has rested for at least 2-3 weeks or you may be disappointed. When it first comes out of the smoker it can taste as if you have just rubbed it around in an ashtray. It takes time for the smoke flavours to mellow and to penetrate into the cheese.

One last tip. Make more than you think you will need because once you have tasted it you will be wanting more.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 9, 2015)

Hmmmmm,

I better check my cheese inventory.  Our favorite is Mozzarella  Yum.


----------



## donr (Dec 9, 2015)

I too suggest using slicing for cracker sized hunks.  Your favorite cracker size is different than others as well.  I fancy aged white cheddar & pepper jack.  Sam's Club sells a "three alarm colby jack" with Jalapeno, chipotle & habanero peppers that's just lovely.

I like hickory personally.  I've heard of apple, cherry, maple, pecan, alder, pistachio shells, you name it.  Some like different woods on different cheeses as well.

Since it takes what will seem like forever to let it mellow, make an experiment out of it & TAKE NOTES.

leave room in your notes for tasting comments later.

I would smoke a couple different kinds of cheeses at the same time.  If you do say one wood on a Sat. & another on Sun, you can speed the expriment up as well.

Pull a block of each type out of the smoker at incremental times  (maybe 2hrs, 4hrs, 6 hrs & 8 hrs, it's up to you).

Label them with what wood, and smoke time.

**Clearly mark them as smoked cheese & a "Don't Open Until" date.  My wife dug into a block of colby jack 2 days after smoking, now refuses to try any cheese I smoke.

Try a few pieces of each after different mellowing times.  This way you figure out how much mellowing time you need with each scenario.

Don


----------



## mowin (Dec 9, 2015)

I love smoked cheese.. my favorite is x-sharp cheddar.  I've got horseradish, roasted garlic, pepperjack, jalapeño,  gouda,  and blu cheese resting in my project fridge.  

I smoke my harder more dence cheeses for 4-6 hrs, or however long the amnts lasts. The softer cheeses get 2 hrs. I mainly use Hickory.


----------



## eman (Dec 9, 2015)

I but 8 oz blocks and cut them in half. 4 oz block is one good serving. . Smoke 3 -4 hrs w/ the amnps loaded w/ apple dust. vac seal and do not touch for 30 days. I sell 4 0z for $3 a block or 4 for $10. i smoke sharp cheddar  pepper jack and mozzarella. The mozz is great for making cheese sticks or using on pizza or pasta...


----------



## muralboy (Dec 9, 2015)

So far i have smoked Vermont sharp cheddar, Havarti, Gruyere, Dubliner, Gouda, Blue Cheese and a Cheddar/Cranberry.  Top 3 favorite is Havarti, Gouda and Gruyere.

i usually use apple and cherry in the cold smoker for about 3 hours.  Sit out at room temp for an hour or two.  Put in fridge and then vac seal for 2 weeks or more.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 9, 2015)

Wade said:


> Do not be tempted to try the cheese until it has rested for at least 2-3 weeks or you may be disappointed. When it first comes out of the smoker it can taste as if you have just rubbed it around in an ashtray. It takes time for the smoke flavours to mellow and to penetrate into the cheese.


Thanks to you and others for that tip. I tried my homemade cold smoker a week ago, and the cheese tasted, well, exactly as you describe! Yucch. However, rather than throw it out, I let is sit on the counter for a few hours, and then I vac-packed it. Today (a week later) I tried it, and it is starting to taste pretty good. I'll keep sampling each week, and see how it improves.


----------



## bucsrno1 (Dec 9, 2015)

I need to get a smoke tube now!

You guys are making me hungry for some smoked cheese!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 10, 2015)

What smoker do you have and any mods or what is your setup??

I did my one batch with orange wood,,,Great flavor,, went for about 6hrs,,,,next batch I went 8hrs,,,,I am leaning on going for color lately,,,,Taking lots of notes

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

Good luck and let us know 

DS


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 10, 2015)

Wade said:


> Out of all the cheeses I smoke I find that the most popular is the good old cheddar. As has been said above it is best to cut it into smaller blocks for smoking - 250 g (8 oz) works well for me but you can go a bit bigger or smaller without a problem - as what you are trying to get is a good surface area for the smoke to penetrate.
> 
> I smoke for 2-3 hours in a light hickory smoke as I like the "sweetness" of the hickory. Do not worry if the cheese has not developed any colour on the outside as this is not required for the flavour. In fact too much colour can indicate that you have over smoked.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Wade! I just tested my mailbox mod today, and threw a piece of gouda on the rack just for fun. After two hrs of smoke, the cheese looks just like it did when I put it on, no color. I stuck it back in a baggie in the fridge. I'd better take it out of the baggie & let it air!
Dan


----------



## campbell grills (Dec 11, 2015)

How would you some a block of cheese without melting it? Never thought of trying it, but it sounds great. May have to attempt it.


----------



## mowin (Dec 11, 2015)

You need a smoke  generator like a AMNTS. Cheese needs to be cold smoked. Pit needs to.stay under 80*.  Fall, winter and spring are obvously prime times.


----------



## campbell grills (Dec 11, 2015)

I found the cheese forum after I posted that. It's all coming together in my head now. Makes perfect sense. Tks.


----------



## wade (Dec 11, 2015)

mowin said:


> You need a smoke generator like a AMNTS. Cheese needs to be cold smoked. Pit needs to.stay unxer 80*. Fall, winter and spring are obvously prims times.


In warmer weather smoke it at night with a large tray of ice in the smoker


----------



## anthony burgess (Oct 17, 2016)

I made this vid a few years back showing how we smoke our cheddar.  We only use applewood.  Time of smoke depends on a lot of things.  Id determine doneness based on the colour.


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 18, 2016)

Love my tube!! 2.5 - 3 hour smoke with 50/50 hickory/apple... for any cheese. Wrap for 3 weeks. Then cut seems to work best for me. (about 6"" of a 12" tube) Cool days/nights.


----------



## 801driver (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like this thread has been revived, so I will share also

I cold smoke my cheese a little different, we do not have a need for an intact full chunk. It does not last very long around here for long term storage. 

I take a standard small block package and slice it about 3/8 thick and lay the slices out flat on my racks and cold smoke about 20 min.  Then let set a little while and package up in zip-locks to store in the frig.  Have frozen a few times, but it gets a little grainy but still usable.

We do cheddar, cheddar/jack. mozzarella, pepper jack and others.  Tried some other woods, but our preference is hickory.  Great for a quick little snack or to melt into mac and cheese or something like that.

Everyone's cold smoke setup will be different, but slicing makes it much quicker and more even.

I built a whisky barrel cold smoker in the mid 70's that I do my cheese on, make jerky and re-smoke store bought bacon on.  Ck out my post #8 in this thread. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152421/wine-barrel-cold-smoker-with-smoke-daddy-uds-pellet-mod

Great ideas for smoking everything on this site.  Keep experimenting and find what works best for you.  Good luck


----------

